# ABT Temp



## skwerl (Mar 5, 2009)

OK, since I was last able to sign in, I lost the temp for doing ABT's in the MES. Any help?


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 5, 2009)

I do my ABT's at 225-250 till the bacon crisps but some people do them at even higher temps


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 5, 2009)

200 worked for me last weekend... They just took about 90 minuets to complete but, they came out great!


----------



## smokeguy (Mar 5, 2009)

I do them at whatever temp I'm using for the meat I'm using.  It's really hard to overcook them IMO, so you can judge based off of the bacon crispness on when to pull them.


----------



## skwerl (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies,


----------

